# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Kudo3D Titan 1 >  Kudo3D appearing on National Fox Business News TV on Monday

## Eddie

I just found this out.  If you are around on Monday, be sure to tune into Fox Business News to see Kudo3D!  I'm not sure what time yet, but if I find out I'll let you know!

Eddie

----------


## xCop

I'll be watching.  I look forward to hopefully seeing this thing in action.

----------


## Eddie

Did anyone catch them on Fox Business News today?

----------


## Roberta3D

Hi Eddie,

Here is a link to the Fox Business segment:

http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/36140...#sp=show-clips

----------


## Eddie

Very nice guys!  Great interviews.
Eddie

----------

